# Fluval 105 Cannister - $54.99



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

awesome deal. free shipping too


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Is that a good deal? Should I pull on it?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I want eheim 222221111133333 :smile:


----------

